# Rally..Get together???



## Truckmechanic (Feb 10, 2010)

Is anyone planning any rallies or get togethers for this year?


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2010)

We have not decided if we will do one in the fall this year. What is everyone thinking? Maybe Spring 2011?


----------



## D-Man (Feb 10, 2010)

I say yes!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 10, 2010)

Anytime after the first weekend of May,We can be in.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Jim said:


> We have not decided if we will do one in the fall this year. What is everyone thinking? Maybe Spring 2011?



Sounds good. We had about 1 yr. notice for the last one, so if we plan it in the next 2 months or so, we should be good to go.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2010)

More important then when is where? For the next rally Florida got my vote!


----------



## Bubba (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm game for whenever, On the location...I'll try to make it wherever it ends up being if at all possible.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Let me win the Mega Millions and I wil buy a place up on Lanier with a large chunk of property then I will invite you all to GA. for a TB get together!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o<


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

river_wolf said:


> Let me win the Mega Millions and I wil buy a place up on Lanier with a large chunk of property then I will invite you all to GA. for a TB get together!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o<




Your gonna have to beet me to that...  We now have powerball to tho


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in for a rally this fall and one in spring 2011. Dam_, I can't wait until this snow gets out of here. To much moonshine I guess.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2010)

BassNBob said:


> I'm in for a rally this fall and one in spring 2011. Dam_, I can't wait until this snow gets out of here. To much moonshine I guess.


 :LOL2: 

Did you quit smoking yet? :x


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 11, 2010)

Some thing are just too hard to give up. I'm still trying.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Your gonna have to beet me to that...  We now have powerball to tho



Yeah, Got my tickets last night. Something tells me that I just donated to someone elses funds... :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 11, 2010)

> More important then when is where? For the next rally Florida got my vote!



x2. 

anyhoo, hope the next'n wont be cold and rainy


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm going to the GLen-L wooden boat rally this fall in Tennessee, so I'd just love to make a Tin Boat rally as well.

Idea :idea: Everyone go to Google maps etc, draw a circle of 500 miles from your house.

Within that Circle, locate a place you think we could host 50+ Boats for a weekend of Campfires, speeches, jokes and homemade music as well as great food.
IE: a campground and a big shelterd Gazebo.

When you find a few, send them to us in a list.
When enough of the same places show up on the list, we can start the fight! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> Idea :idea: Everyone go to Google maps etc, draw a circle of 500 miles from your house.
> 
> Within that Circle, locate a place you think we could host 50+ Boats for a weekend of Campfires, speeches, jokes and homemade music as well as great food.
> IE: a campground and a big shelterd Gazebo.
> ...




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2010)

I will travel longer than 500 miles for this.


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

Lake Sidney Lanier.

Arguably the best spotted bass fishery in the South, if not the country
Trophy striper lake to boot
15 Minutes from Bass Pro Shops :LOL2: 
Numerous guides on the lake. (first day take a guide out and learn where and what to do the rest of the trip)
Eat at Waffle House :LOL2: 
Close to me :roll:


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2010)

Thudpucker 50+boats? Your very optimistic! :beer:

Someone from the last rally did mention Georgia.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds good to me......I b there you guys figure out where and when.......JIGGY


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 12, 2010)

Can you count on Lanier haveing water at that time of year?

As soon as we get all the suggested places, some group of us will find the mostest goodest place fer the meet'n and we'll go from there. :LOL2: 
Committee by internet!

Another thing that would help a lot would be a 'Stick pin' map of our locations. We'd certainly like to get in between the largest crowds to get the most participants.

Some Computer whiz bang can make us a Cyber map we can put a stick pin on at our place.
Then you just stand back and squint, to locate the biggest bunches of Red stick pins and get something in between all the big crowds of Pins.


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, we're over full pool right now. With the amount of rain we've had, it would take another record drought between now and then to be an issue. 

How big is Lake Lanier?
60 square miles (38,024 acres) with 692 miles of shoreline.

How big is that?
3 times the size of Manhattan, or 400,000+ Olympic sized swimming pools.

Many of the ramps were extended during the last drought, and if the water does go down...It makes finding the fish that much easier  .


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree, I have fished lanier with it very low, I believe that every member of Tinboats could bring there family, and maybe 2 dozen friends, all with boats, and still be able to fish out of site of anyone else  Im in for Fall 2010 or spring of 2011...


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 12, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> Some Computer whiz bang can make us a Cyber map we can put a stick pin on at our place.
> Then you just stand back and squint, to locate the biggest bunches of Red stick pins and get something in between all the big crowds of Pins.



Jim already did that: https://www.frappr.com/tinboats


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like Ky or Wv would have to win that fight to me... :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, not all of the members have not marked their spot. It only shows 3 GA members. I know at least 8.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Y'all do keep in mind that out of 450 Corps of Engineers lakes nationwide, Lanier has the second largest annual usage number. Do remember, on a lake like that, especially near Atlanta, a large majority of these users are going to be pleasure boaters (think wakeboards and jet skis). I happen to live right near Allatoona, which has the third largest visitor number, and can tell you, it is not the place to be on a weekend with good weather. Not exactly pleasant when in a 20 ft. glass boat, much less the tin rigs most of us have. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 12, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> Can you count on Lanier haveing water at that time of year?


Not if y'all keep trying to take Georgia's water. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 12, 2010)

GA is over rated... lets split the difference... say... Kentucky?


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool Map. I'm on it now.
It looks like we could draw about four lines, and they'd all cross somewhere in Kentucky or West Virginia.
We better get some more pins on that map.

I'd be in favor of one of the Venerable on this forum, starting a Thread about the get-together, (tin boat Bash) to get more involved, get their pins on the map and get some more ideas out about the possible place.

We need a big covered Gazebo to keep the food, cookers and a meeting or just a hangout if its wet.
Camping or Cabins, place to park a bunch of boats, close to the folks who brung 'em.
It's not so much the size of the lake, but the size of the Camping area.

Everybody think of some way you can contribute to the Group interest.
Food! Entertainment! Speeches! Techies! Tall tales! Movie camera! Still camera's too!
Photo album of your boat's progression. Some boats went from a pretty securely designed floating device to an monument of inginuuity. An entertaining display of Tin Boat Art.
We'd all enjoy looking at a display of the trail leading up to the boat you brung!

I'm going to bring a little 12 Hook Trot line. I'll set it up Friday night, and pick it in the AM. We'll get some young kids to help. We may have a Catfish fry that Saturday evening eh?


----------



## Brine (Feb 12, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Y'all do keep in mind that out of 450 Corps of Engineers lakes nationwide, Lanier has the second largest annual usage number. Do remember, on a lake like that, especially near Atlanta, a large majority of these users are going to be pleasure boaters (think wakeboards and jet skis).



In 1998 Allatoona clocked 86,813,126 hours, which were more visitor hours than any of the other 450 Corps of Engineer projects in the United States, and exceeded that in 2006 with more than 92 million visitor hours.

Lake Allatoona is *32%* the size of Lake Lanier.

Least not consider Lake Lanier's Annaul usage numbers have *ALOT* to do with 
1. Size of reservoir
2. Climate

Holiday and Aqualand Marinas are two to the largest freshwater marinas in the WORLD. 

Go back through the list of lakes and see which lakes are the size of Lanier with similar climate, then try to make a comparable usage. On that note....Lake Lanier is a big boy lake. If you are planning on bringing your 1236 jon and venturing across the lake during the middle of the day, you best bring a life jacket. I safely fished Lanier for 20 years in a 13ft v-hull. Like any big lake, you don't want to be fishing it on a summer holiday. If the Rally is held during a weekday in Spring or Fall and not during a holiday, that will eliminate 90% of any recreational boating other than fisherman. Above all, it's a heck of a fishery.

Striped Bass - Weight: 46 lbs. Angler: Roger Snipes 
Spotted Bass - Weight: 8 lbs. .5 oz, Angler: Patrick Bankston Date: May 20. 1985 
Largemouth Bass - Weight: 17. 9 oz. Angler: Emory Dunahoo Date: Dec. 19, 1965 
Walleye - Weight: 8 pds. 3 oz. Angler: Gene Crump Date: April 20, 1978 
Hybrid - Weight: 12lb Angler: Fred Duncan Date: Dec. 22, 1992 
White bass - Weight: 5 pd. 1 oz. Angler: Jm Hobbins Date: June 16, 1971 
Shoal Bass - 5lbs 5 oz. Angler: Peter T Thliveros Date: Dec. 1, 1994 
White Crappie - Weight: 3lb. 2oz. Angler: Bill Fretwell Date: April 17, 1991 
Black Crappie - Weight: 3lb. 5oz. Angler: Chris Williams Date: October 6, 2006 
Yellow Perch - Weight: 1pd. 8oz. Angler: Jeff Howard Date: Feb 2, 1990 
Rainbow Trout - Weight: 8pd. 5 oz. Angler: Charlie Hobbs Sr. Date: 1970 
Shellcracker - Weight: 1pd. 5ozs. Angler: Russ Toole Date: June 13, 2002 
Flathead Catfish - Weight: 14pds. Angler: Danny Handley Date: May 17, 2008 
Brown Trout - Weight: 4pds. Angler: Tim Wyatt Date: April 24, 2004 



dyeguy1212 said:


> GA is over rated...



Dang...I won't ask what her name was :LOL2:


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 12, 2010)

Brine makes a pretty good point. The weather's one good reason Lanier has all those numbers.
All that oil in the water probably accounts for the Craziness that occurs in Atlanta where they drink that water 8) 

The lake is not the important part. The Facility ON the lake is!

Dick.


----------



## Brine (Feb 13, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> The lake is not the important part. The Facility ON the lake is!
> 
> Dick.



https://www.lakelanierislands.com/campgrounds.php :mrgreen:


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 13, 2010)

Brine said:


> thudpucker said:
> 
> 
> > The lake is not the important part. The Facility ON the lake is!
> ...



I've never even lived in anything that nice! :wink: 
Most of us would be driving, towing a boat. 
We'd have to share a place that nice with four families to afford it.
Do they have room for 50 Families, and a big Gazebo too?


----------



## Brine (Feb 13, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> I've never even lived in anything that nice! :wink:
> Most of us would be driving, towing a boat.
> We'd have to share a place that nice with four families to afford it.
> Do they have room for 50 Families, and a big Gazebo too?



Look at the link again. To the left is "Campground". They have a boat ramp, dock, and camp sites with or without electric and water, and you can rent a pavillion. For those that want luxury, they could stay at the hotel. 

This is one of several places on the lake. This one happens to be adjacent to the hotel/resort, where there is a water park, golf course, etc.... which may be of interest to some people who bring their wives/kids etc..... :wink:

Look at the PDF's at the bottom of the page for campground details.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 13, 2010)

Look at the link again. To the left is "Campground". They have a boat ramp, dock, and camp sites with or without electric and water, and you can rent a pavillion. For those that want luxury, they could stay at the hotel. 


What about something in-between camping (which not everybody likes) and a luxury hotel (not everybody can afford) - like a lakeside resort with affordable cabins & a campground, dock, boat slips, etc?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2010)

Lake Nockamixon works for me :LOL2: 


Tournament Caliber lake with LM and SM bass
Stripers (pure and hybrid)
Muskie (pure and hybrid)
Jumbo Crappie
Catfish
and all sorts of other stuff

https://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/Parks/nockamixon.aspx#recreation


Nice cheap cabins and campsites









https://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findinfo/prices_cabins.aspx


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Lake Nockamixon works for me :LOL2:
> 
> 
> Tournament Caliber lake with LM and SM bass
> ...



bump to that


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2010)

One more thing - Lake Nockamixon has a 20 hp limit so you will not find and glass bass boats out there throwing wakes and such. Super tinboat friendly

Redbug hates this HP restriction i am sure!


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> One more thing - Lake Nockamixon has a 20 hp limit so you will not find and glass bass boats out there throwing wakes and such. Super tinboat friendly
> 
> Redbug hates this HP restriction i am sure!



Boat rentals? Man this sounds interesting!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> One more thing - Lake Nockamixon has a 20 hp limit so you will not find and glass bass boats out there throwing wakes and such. Super tinboat friendly
> 
> Redbug hates this HP restriction i am sure!



I retract my previous post. :evil:


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > One more thing - Lake Nockamixon has a 20 hp limit so you will not find and glass bass boats out there throwing wakes and such. Super tinboat friendly
> ...



I have an old gas motor I will throw in the back of the pick up you can use! 8)


----------



## Brine (Feb 13, 2010)

Really?

Capt, the price for the cabin you're showing is $140/night Fri-Sat or $85/night Thurs-Sun and you have to bring all linens and cooking utensils, pots/pans.

The lake is 1400 acres and has this many boats docked there?







I guess dyeguy you've been there seeing how you "bump to that" the suggestion less than a minute after seeing the post?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

Brine said:


> I guess dyeguy you've been there seeing how you "bump to that" the suggestion less than a minute after seeing the post?



No, I was referring to the 20 hp limit.. not a fan.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 13, 2010)

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...





That would be greatly appreciated!

I considered buying a smaller one for times like these, but I'm finding less and less reason to. There aren't many HP restrictions in my neck of the woods


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2010)

That cabin sleeps 10 - so at $14 a person that is not bad

Brine - You can stay at my house for free - I am about 10 minutes from the lake (Still you have to bring all linens and cooking utensils, pots/pans :mrgreen: )


----------



## Brine (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> That cabin sleeps 10 - so at $14 a person that is not bad
> 
> Brine - You can stay at my house for free - I am about 10 minutes from the lake (Still you have to bring all linens and cooking utensils, pots/pans :mrgreen: )



It's soundin better!

But are there really going to be that many boats on 1400 acres?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2010)

Brine said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > That cabin sleeps 10 - so at $14 a person that is not bad
> ...




That is the big marina there - they are about 90% sail boats which restrict themselves to the wide part of the lake (look at the map) Even if they all went out you are talking about maybe 50 boats on a fairly large body of water

Seems to work out because they love the wind and the fishermen do not  

The lake is not crowded except when there is a tournament and a regatta on the same day


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 13, 2010)

How about Newton Lake, in Newton IL? I know that's a bit North and West for alot of you, but I thought I'd try...

I've fished there, and I think it's a great lake. 25hp limit, 18" min size limit on bass, 3lb average, and an 8lber not out of the question. I've had friends fish tourneys there and have a 25lb bag and not even place. Panfish and catfish too.

https://www.outdoorsportsmanslodge.com/index.php

There are a couple of campgrounds close by, also.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 14, 2010)

Man I have read so much about Newton,,,,Buddy of mine fished it last year and said it was awesome....he slayed em on a chatterbait in Feb there....I'm hoping to get up there before I kick the bucket its just 5 hrs from me......JIGGY


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's a really good lake for late winter/early spring. The water stays warm all year long due to the power plant. Here's a video from John Gillespie's show when they fished the lake.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXpVBZHmIFI

Matt


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 15, 2010)

Two questions.
1-Are these HP restrictions nothing larger than;or larger than-NO WAKE speed?

2-Does Newton have a special permit that you must obtain to get on it,like so many of the smaller bodies of water over in the illustrious State of Illinois have?


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 15, 2010)

We will keep in mind, all those suggestions, but keep looking for newer opportunities. Constantly and Frequently, and often as possible. :lol: 

I'm too far West, way off the beaten path. We need Eastern Kentucky or thereabouts to be centrally located.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 15, 2010)

I submit Dale Hollow, part Duex ?????  Great lake, central location (at least for all but the easterners), Star Point offers reasonable rates and a good group discount for TinBoats.... plus the lodge for our get togethers and a camp ground for those campers. I'd go there again for sure.

Food for thought??


----------



## KMixson (Feb 15, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> I submit Dale Hollow, part Duex ?????  Great lake, central location (at least for all but the easterners), Star Point offers reasonable rates and a good group discount for TinBoats.... plus the lodge for our get togethers and a camp ground for those campers. I'd go there again for sure.
> 
> Food for thought??




I liked Dale Hollow even if I did not have time to fish on the first trip there. It was mentioned by bassboy1 that Guntersville Lake in north east Alabama would be a good spot for the next one. I would like to place my vote for Guntersville Lake.


----------



## cubanredneck (Feb 15, 2010)

if you choose Fla I have a few suggestions
https://www.stickmarsh.com/stickmarsh/
https://www.evergladesholidaypark.com/
https://www.florida-everglades.com/
https://www.peacerivercampground.com/
https://www.rolandmartinmarina.com/
https://www.bassonline.com/airport_lakes.html


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 15, 2010)

KMixson said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > I submit Dale Hollow, part Duex ?????  Great lake, central location (at least for all but the easterners), Star Point offers reasonable rates and a good group discount for TinBoats.... plus the lodge for our get togethers and a camp ground for those campers. I'd go there again for sure.
> ...



I would gladly place a vote for either one of the above lakes. Y'all have seen what kind of lake Dale Hollow is, and Guntersville is equally as good, replacing the smallies with largemouth. It is very near a Lake Fork quality lake. 

Personally, driving distance is going to be an issue for me. My limit is probably going to be from Eastern Mississippi to the east coast, and middle Kentucky on South, until you hit water again.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 15, 2010)

I would love to go back to Dale Hollow or try Guntersville for the nextget together. I think all the tinboaters had a good time and most caught fish. Maybe this time Ken will get to fish a little.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 15, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> We will keep in mind, all those suggestions, but keep looking for newer opportunities. Constantly and Frequently, and often as possible. :lol:




Whatever is decided, though, please keep in mind that alot of us who would like to attend have small boats with small motors, designed to fish small lakes. We don't necessarily like being around big boats, jetskis and 4ft swells on open water.

Just my thoughts...

Matt


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 15, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Two questions.
> 1-Are these HP restrictions nothing larger than;or larger than-NO WAKE speed?
> 
> 2-Does Newton have a special permit that you must obtain to get on it,like so many of the smaller bodies of water over in the illustrious State of Illinois have?




If you have more than 25hp, then you can't run it at all. No permits required on Newton.

Matt


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 16, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> Whatever is decided, though, please keep in mind that alot of us who would like to attend have small boats with small motors, designed to fish small lakes. We don't necessarily like being around big boats, jetskis and 4ft swells on open water.
> 
> Just my thoughts...
> 
> Matt




+1


----------



## thudpucker (Feb 16, 2010)

We didn't have any trouble with that at the Glen-L gathering in Alabama. Low n' slow were all around, while the Speeders had thier hi-speed runs for the Camera's out in the bigger water.
We'd better pick a lake that has shoreline for fishing, without a HP limit. No possible problems that way. :wink:


----------



## Crankworm (Feb 16, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions.
> ...




What would I do with the other hundred horses hanging on the back of my boat?


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2010)

drop it in the water for a rear rudder. :LOL2:


----------



## worminken (Feb 16, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> BYOB Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever is decided, though, please keep in mind that alot of us who would like to attend have small boats with small motors, designed to fish small lakes. We don't necessarily like being around big boats, jetskis and 4ft swells on open water.
> ...


X2


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 16, 2010)

It's not a central location, but I vote Florida. You have something for everyone fresh water/ Saltwater, skinny water/ big water. I'm going to try to make it to the rally no matter where.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 16, 2010)

Crankworm said:


> BYOB Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > S&MFISH said:
> ...




Electric motors are allowed. That's how the pros and TV shows that fish the lake operate.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 16, 2010)

BYOB Fishing said:


> If you have more than 25hp, then you can't run it at all. No permits required on Newton.
> 
> Matt




Let me get this right,For me to attend at Newton,I have to either-1.Spend over $1000 for a small engine that might not even work on my tall transom designed for a JET,or 2-Use all my battery power trolling everywhere.I can do that on a 50-75 acre lake,but not on anything larger.Unacceptable.

Take this into account guys-Back in the 80s we fished out of a 14ft semi-V with a 9.9(because it was all we had) at Lake of the Ozarks,TableRock,and Mark Twain Lakes all over 15000 acres,with big bass boats and pleasure boats buzzing around all day long, without having any troubles.It was a little rough,but you just have to stay off the MAIN lake.
Sometimes you just have to MAN UP.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 16, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> BYOB Fishing said:
> 
> 
> > If you have more than 25hp, then you can't run it at all. No permits required on Newton.
> ...



:mrgreen: 

As far as fishing Newton goes, it was simply a suggestion; Albeit a little out of the way for 90% of the board members. I'm more of an advocate of a smaller lake that has less "non-fishing related activities" in order to better cater to the average size and power of most tin rigs.

As for MANNING UP, I'll be sure to tell that to my wife and 5-yr old when they are soaked and freezing after a 5 mile run across open water...   Please keep in mind, some people will also have family/children with them. I know that safety and comfort will be MY top priority. At least, if I have those two things in mind I stand the chance of being able to attend the following year too!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Thanks,

Matt

P.S. Added a bunch of smiles so that everyone knows I'm not trying to start an argument/debate/rant etc..... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sorry.I didn't mean to offend you.
I guess it's just because of my age,I've learned over the years what to do and what not to do while fishing bigger water.I don't get soaked,because I never leave the ramp without my rain suit on unless it's over 80degrees.The most uncomfortable thing to do is spend the day on the water soaked because of an errant wave over the bow.I've been there and done that ,a few times.Like I said earlier,we used a 14 footer for 10 years without problems,usually fishing 3 adults at a time.
All I'm saying is small restricted lakes leave some of us out.


----------



## redbug (Feb 16, 2010)

Her is a thought... look at the Crab Orchard Wildlife refuge it is about 70 miles west of ky lake you have your choice of lakes to fish.
Crab orchard has unlimited horse power a lot of grass great top water action that time of year. plenty of bays to get away from the bigger boats.
you also have Devils Kitchen lake that has a 10hp limit it is a deep lake that has trout in it as well as bass. and a 3rd choice of little grassy another 10 hp lake with plenty of grass to fish. 
then about 20 mils from that is Kincaid lake that is unlimited.. 
you would need to get the user permit to fish the refuge lakes as well as the license. 
rend lake is about 40 miles north of there and is unlimited hp


----------



## Crankworm (Feb 16, 2010)

If it is close enough to me that I don't have to spend all my gas money driving there I will bring my tubes along for anyone that wants a pull.


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking on the internet, that's a nice looking lake and cabins. Only a 7 hour drive for me.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 16, 2010)

Found this about Crab Orchard....Small world I am not but 3 hrs from there and never heard of it.......JIGGY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTj-cY-Ulis


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 16, 2010)

Great video, Jiggy! Thanks for posting it! 8)


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 17, 2010)

Very inpressive video. Thanks Jiggy


----------



## D-Man (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool video jiggy!!


----------

